# DX format lens on 35mm film



## AluminumStudios (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone have anye examples that they could link me to of a photo taken on a film 35mm camera with a DX (digital APC-C sized sensor only) lens?

I just bought a film camera to experiment with after only ever shooting digital, and being the cronic experimenter I want to see what it looks like.  I'd like to have a rough idea of what to expect before I shoot too many photos though since I'm not used to my photos costing anything (digital.)

I realize that I don't have aperture control with DX lenses on my Nikon F-601 film body that I just bought.

Thanks!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 3, 2008)

this is what the vignette pattern looks like for the most part, this is the 10.5 on an F6. Use something like the 17-55, and it's the same vignette pattern, but rectilinear.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 4, 2008)

errr what the. It casts a smaller image circle, but it is still a circle. That is definitely not what I see when I put any DX lens on my Nikon FE.

AluminumStudios just mount a DX lens on your 35mm camera. What you see is what you get.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, I agree with Garbz. That shape is a special case. Usually it is a circle, unless you can see the petals of a shaped lens hood or the internal baffling of the few lenses that have rectangular baffles.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Garbz (Feb 5, 2008)

Signature at the bottom right of that photo says it all really.


----------



## Zatodragon (Feb 5, 2008)

Only Ken can make a vignette thats in every other shape save for a circle.


----------



## OverlordXenu (Feb 16, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Signature at the bottom right of that photo says it all really.



What's wrong with KR?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 16, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Signature at the bottom right of that photo says it all really.



LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 16, 2008)

Why would it be so rectilinear, seem to me it should be rounder or elliptical, the light ray from any lens with form a circle


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 16, 2008)

Is there Ken Rockwell bashing goin' on in here? 

I thought I smelled s***, and now I see the ol' Ken Rockwell's name thrown around. So, yeah, I guess I did smell s***.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 18, 2008)

OverlordXenu said:


> What's wrong with KR?



Nothing really. He's probably a nice guy. Just his website is full of **** and miss-information.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 5, 2008)

You should be able to see whatever effect it has through the viewfinder... typically it's just cropped in a little at the corners, if it's a zoom lens the cropping is likely only going to exist in the wider end of the zoom range.

The aperture is the bigger issue that will make the lens very hard to use.


----------



## randerson07 (May 5, 2008)

I just dropped off a roll of film that I shot on my Canon Elan with a Tamron 17-50 meant for a digital camera.

In the viewfinder at all zoom ranges the corners were rounded out.

When I pick up the prints and CD tomorrow Ill post up some examples.


----------



## yellowjeep (May 5, 2008)

I have used The 18-70D on my Maxxum. Id say there is about 1/6 of black on either side of the image circle. I only did a test shot and didn't bother to scan it. I could see it creating some cool effects though and I play play with it more later.


----------



## randerson07 (May 6, 2008)

Here are a couple shots on Ilford XP2 with a Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 on a Canon Elan 7e









I could see it being used in some situations as a nice effect, but I wouldnt want to see pics like this all the time.


----------



## yellowjeep (May 18, 2008)

Sony 18-70 on Minolta 700si also XP2+


----------

